# video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## jfz09 (Feb 26, 2012)

------------------
System Information
------------------

```
Time of this report: 2/26/2012, 05:38:07
       Machine name: JFZ-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.111025-1503)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 06/10/09 13:54:22 Ver: 08.00.12
          Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2038MB RAM
          Page File: 988MB used, 3087MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3100
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_82B01043&REV_10
     Display Memory: 256 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
      Shared Memory: 256 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: SyncMaster
         Monitor Id: SAM058C
        Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.1749 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.10.1749
        DDI Version: 9Ex
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/14/2009 06:15:31, 3805184 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6A82-11CF-2675-BAA2B0C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x29C2
          SubSys ID: 0x82B01043
        Revision ID: 0x0010
 Driver Strong Name: igdlh.inf:Intel.Mfg.NTx86...1:iBLB0:8.15.10.1749:pci\ven_8086&dev_29c2
     Rank Of Driver: 00F42001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10438290&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/14/2009 04:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10438290&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/14/2009 04:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/25/2011 08:06:46, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/25/2011 08:06:06, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/14/2009 06:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 04:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 13.8 GB
Total Space: 50.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 15.8 GB
Total Space: 50.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 6.6 GB
Total Space: 50.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 4.7 GB
Total Space: 50.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 0.7 GB
Total Space: 50.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: H:
 Free Space: 0.9 GB
Total Space: 55.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: I:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 04:11:26, 108544 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_82901043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 04:50:56, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:20:36, 15424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:20:43, 13888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:12, 43008 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_82C61043&REV_03\4&3AA6353D&0&00E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys, 7.02.1125.2008 (English), 7/14/2009 03:02:52, 139776 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_82B01043&REV_10\3&11583659&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 8.15.0010.1749 (English), 6/11/2009 02:19:30, 4756480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.1749 (English), 7/14/2009 06:15:31, 3805184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 6/11/2009 02:19:31, 39292 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 6/11/2009 02:19:31, 59105 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 6/11/2009 02:19:31, 58952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg32.vp, 6/11/2009 02:19:31, 60072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.vp, 6/11/2009 02:19:31, 1073 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.cpa, 6/11/2009 02:19:31, 2584543 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_82B01043&REV_10\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:20:36, 15424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 08:06:46, 258560 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
Emuzed AMR-NB Decoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzAMRNBDec.dll,2.35.0000.0000
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Emuzed AMR-WB Decoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EzdAMRWBDec.dll,2.35.0000.0000
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Emuzed AMR/3GPP/MP4/MP3 Multiplexer-Filter,0x00200000,1,0,EzdMP4MuxFilter.dll,2.35.0000.0000
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0xff800002,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Emuzed MP3 Source/Decoder Filter,0x00400000,0,1,EmzMP3SourceFilter.dll,2.35.0000.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
LAV Splitter,0x00400001,1,1,LAVSplitter.ax,0.43.0000.0000
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Emuzed AMR/QCP/3GPP/MP4/3G2 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,EmzMp4Source.dll,2.35.0000.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16907
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Nokia MPEG4ASP Decoder Filter,0x00400000,1,1,NokiaDecMP4ASP_H263.dll,2.00.0000.0009
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Gretech OGG Source Filter2,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
Nokia H264Dec HP/MP Filter,0x00400000,1,1,NokiaH264HPMPDecTFilter.dll,2.00.0000.0009
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech MPEG Source Filter2,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0002.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Emuzed AAC/AAC+ Decoder TFilter,0x00400000,1,1,EmzAACDecFilter.dll,2.35.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.10.0000.0000
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Emuzed MP4SP/H263 Video Decoder-Filter,0x00400000,1,1,EmzDecMP4_H263.dll,2.35.0000.0000
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Gretech Network(FLV) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,1.05.0003.3917
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,1.05.0003.3917
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16907
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.03.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Emuzed H264 Video Decoder-Filter,0x00200000,1,1,EzdH264DecTFilter.dll,2.37.0000.0000
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
LAV Splitter Source,0x00400001,0,1,LAVSplitter.ax,0.43.0000.0000
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Gretech AAC Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.04.0000.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.10.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Gretech MP3 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
LAV Audio Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,LAVAudio.ax,0.43.0000.0000
LAV Video Decoder,0x00800003,1,1,LAVVideo.ax,0.43.0000.0000
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
Emuzed H263 Video Encoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzH263Enc.dll,2.35.0000.0000
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Emuzed H.264 Encoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EzdH264Enc.dll,2.35.0000.0000
Emuzed MPEG-4 SP Encoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzMP4VideoEnc.DLL,2.35.0000.0000
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Emuzed GSM AMR-NB Encoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzAMRNBEnc.DLL,2.35.0000.0000
Emuzed GSM AMR-WB Encoder DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzAMRWBEnc.DLL,2.35.0000.0000
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Emuzed MP3 Encoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzMP3EncDMO.DLL,2.35.0000.0000
Emuzed AAC Encoder-DMO,0x00400000,1,1,EmzAACEnc.dll,2.35.0000.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You are using integrated Intel video, you need a discrete video card to support Vertex data.


----------



## jfz09 (Feb 26, 2012)

can u plz prefer me the discrete video card 4 my pc....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First we'll need to know what brand and model PC you have?

If a OEM major brand PC(Dell, HP, Gateway, Asus etc) the Brand and Model are all that's required.

If a Custom Build the Brands and Models of the
Motherboard
CPU
Video card
Power Supply(from the label on the supply)
Ram Brand and Part Number
Hard drive
Any other install add in cards(Audio, Network etc)

If all else fails run Speccy System Information after it runs go to the file menu and Publish the results to Piriform's web site, you will then be given a URL to copy and paste in your next post so we can access the data.


----------



## jfz09 (Feb 26, 2012)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/RaoJ80YtLN6em5QHAZQe0Kh


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well we're getting closer
You have a Asus P5KPL-AM/PS motherboard which will take a PCIe video card.
Still need to know the power supply, you'll have to remove the side cover of the case and get the brand and model off the sticker on the side of the supply.
Also since we see a lot of G31 chipset boards is slim or mini cases it's important to know what size case you have, Tower, Desktop, Mini-tower or Slim Tower.
An upgrade to a video card usually also requires a power supply upgrade to properly power it.


----------

